# North West Machine Polishing Classes (OCT)



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*Machine Polishing Course 30th Oct 2011.*

Ok guys, after a sell out for the last 8 months doing different courses, I am pleased to announce that Sunday 30th October will be the date for the course.

Major part of the course will be the new DA Polishing system. A system a lot of the pro's in the US are using rather than rotary for correction, all will be revealed on the day, plus you will get a chance to try it out!!! I use this most days now and the finish available from a DA is awsome.

Will also be showing the Scholl Concepts range for the rotary.......this is one you do not want to miss.

We will also be spending time wet sanding with both hand blocking and sanding with machine. Both dry and wet sanding.

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

For a change in October we will be going through the whole process of detailing from the wash stage, claying, tar removal etc. And concentrating on laying down the protection for the winter.

Also planned is a full wheels off detail concentrating on cleaning the arches and applying dressing, properly cleaning wheels, claying wheels and protecting wheels.

We will also be doing a full engine bay detail and how to dress an engine properly.

Then using different types of LSP and applying correctly.

I will be using the steam cleaner a lot for a lot of these tasks as well as doing a full interior detail just using steam and no chemicals.

After that we will move onto the basics of using a DA polisher. The main part of this is using the New Meguiars DA polishing system with microfibre pads and dedicated polishes. This is definately the future of detailing and polishing, not to be missed!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to concentrate more on machining then that is what we will do. I just wanted to offer a bit of an alternative course.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then £40 remainder due via paypal by 24th October.

Training will be based on both DA and Rotary, to include paint type, pad/polish selection, taking paint readings to working with the machines from polishing to finishing a finish.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, technique etc then go onto the practical stages.

Price for the day will be £60.00 per person.

For bookings and to be added the list a £20 deposit will be required with the remainder to be paid on the day.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!! (One deposit was returned last month)

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

Drinks hot/cold and light refreshments will be provided throughout the day. There is a Mc Donalds 5 mins away for people wanting a breakfast on the way in.

Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

*October Machine Polishing Course 30th Oct 10am*

1. mrfixit
2. Private Booking
3. Shinearama Booking
4. Shinearama Booking
5. Shinearama Booking
6. private Booking
7.
8.
9.
10.

Coffee/Tea etc provided through out the day as well as light snacks.​
*Some pictures from the class we ran in August at Shinearama in Altrincham, everyone had a great day and learnt a lot.*

Very nice and makes a great noise.








The boys get together for some claying.








Some taping up.








Foxx giving the Meguiars system a test.








Before Compounding with the MF Pads, this was on manky car.








After, the guy had never used a machine before.








A few of the chaps having a go.








Shiney Phil from Shinearama doing some rotary demos on the bonnet.








Few guys wanted to try the rotary.








Finished engine bay pictures, came out well as it had never been done in 14 years.








Not bad at all, 7 minutes with the DA pad system.








Finished shots, the car looked really good and everyone had a good go with different machines and polishes.

















We all had a great day.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the one to one bookings guys. I am not going to post user names anymore so cheers Rob and Mike.


----------



## gazza85 (Sep 20, 2011)

well up for the course on the 23rd. are their still places available.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes gazza. Plenty at the moment. I cannot PM you till you have more then 10 posts.


----------



## _john_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Can put me down for this


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

_john_ said:


> Can put me down for this


I will do JOhn, cheers.


----------



## mike-g (Oct 3, 2011)

How often do you run these courses?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

mike-g said:


> How often do you run these courses?


Usually once a month near the end of the month.


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 14, 2011)

Put me down for a place please.How do I pay?
Steve.
Ps will products be available to purchase on the day?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

PM sent. Yes there will be plenty of products to buy on the day.


----------



## mike-g (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks - will try to get along for November


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Plenty of spots guys, will be a give away on the day as well.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Filling up guys, get your bookings in. You know you want to!!!!!


----------



## _john_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Sent you a PM mate, count me in


----------



## _john_ (Aug 31, 2011)

Pinged you a couple of PM's there mate, no response though...there a problem?


----------

